# Just hatched today Baby D.D.'s



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it was layed on Thanksgiving day and today they hatched out well it looks like only 1/2 way but here are some pics. http://mantidforum.net/forums/uploads/1263446202/gallery_2831_142_271405.jpg


----------



## khabirun (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2010)

Good for you!

But the picture link dose not work for me...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh Boy... Babies!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 2, 2010)

Link won't work for me either... but congrats!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations,Danny! Not sure why the link works for some of us (it did for me) but not others.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 2, 2010)

link


----------



## sufistic (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, Grant... now I can see the little boogers!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## revmdn (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2010)

Y got stinky babies, yahoo! :lol:


----------



## neps (Feb 2, 2010)

Mazel tov!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> link


Thank you Kamakiri for posting it I tryed on and off that day to post I wouldnt let me, so again thank you, and thank you all

Oh these baby's were only becuz of John/daermon1000 and his male Thank you so much John.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope these post


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2010)

I see em!


----------



## ismart (Feb 4, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I see em!


Me too! Cool!


----------

